# Hobby Shops?



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2013)

Has anyone used this one? Or should I wait until Hasegawa is re-releasing their J2M5 for.....can't remember the hobby show now! B*ll*cks! 

Ð˜Ð½Ñ‚ÐµÑ€Ð½ÐµÑ‚-Ð¼Ð°Ð³Ð°Ð·Ð¸Ð½ Ð¼Ð°ÑÑˆÑ‚Ð°Ð±Ð½Ñ‹Ñ… ÑÑ‚ÐµÐ½Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ñ‹Ñ… Ð¼Ð¾Ð´ÐµÐ»ÐµÐ¹ Ð¸ Ð³Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ð²Ñ‹Ñ… Ð¼Ð¾Ð´ÐµÐ»ÐµÐ¹ -


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2013)

No Jan, but I have used Plastic model kits and Scale model kits | HobbyTerra.com and was very happy with their service. They have a different way of shipping models that saves a lot on the cost. Check that part of it out before buying.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2013)

Cheers mate! 
Want to get the 1/48 Hasegawa J2M5 Raiden Type 33, but have to for their re-release....hmmmm....naaaaah!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 11, 2013)

Jeez, I thought you were talking about something like this. This is the Hobby Shop my dad owned in the 1960s...

.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2013)

It is so-called the small business.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2013)

That picture is priceless.

I thought Jan was looking for a reliable Eastern European hobby shop. I can never understand that crazy Swede


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> I can never understand that crazy Swede



You know... frost and vodka...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2013)

Never knock back frosted vodka, until you tried it...


----------



## Njaco (Sep 11, 2013)

Pinnacle Whipped!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 11, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> That picture is priceless.
> 
> I thought Jan was looking for a reliable Eastern European hobby shop. I can never understand that crazy Swede



Here is a pic of Dad in the store. Can you imagine having those models now and what they would be worth??? OMG.......

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2013)

Growing up the local hobby shop was like that, it was ran by an older gentleman that always smoked a pipe. Great memories.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 11, 2013)

One of my favorite hobby shops was one in Cherryhill N.J., IIRC. Two stories, back in the '80's. I visited it a couple of times.
Then there was the one in Phoenix, at 19th ave and Northern,.. Both long gone now. 
It is a shame. I used to see so many hobby stores around the country, and when I try to find them again, they are gone.
Support your local hobby store! 
The internet is great, but there is nothing like going into a shop and spending a couple of hours shmoosing around with some kits in your hands.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 12, 2013)

....especially if they offer you a cuppa etc., like mine here in town!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 12, 2013)

When I was a kid living in Oakland CA I could ride me old push bike to three hobby stores in the area. One was pretty much all balsa, on plastic and the other was a mixture but mostly toys............. F you very much Toys R Crap! 

In the 80's there was one in Fremont CA the size of a grocery store. Separate departments for it all, trains, dolls and houses, plastic, balsa planes and gliders, dios, tools, even knitting and fabrics. Another small one in San Lorenzo mostly trains but good plastic kits and balsa flying stuff.. 

Of course this was all before accessories like PE and resin. It was all so simple then.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 12, 2013)

You can almost read the labels!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 12, 2013)

Worth a few sweet $£$£ today, those kits! 8)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 12, 2013)

There is still a really good one here on Long Island. Half the store is plastic kits. To give you an idea of the volume he has, he still has a stack of "HUMA" kits that haven't been sold.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2013)

Vic.. what is the HUMA kit?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 12, 2013)

They were a German manufacturer that made 1/72 scale Luftwaffe kits. Mostly esoteric, with one or two Luftwaffe '46 kits as well. Originally sold in bags, but later in boxes. I heard they went under after they extended too much credit to a hobby supplier and never got the money. I liked them and have quite a few in my stash.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2013)

I see. THX. Could you post any picture?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm at work now, so this link will have to do for the time my friend

https://www.google.com/search?q=HUM...APCoIHwBg&ved=0CEUQsAQ&biw=1286&bih=656&dpr=1


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh I see. Thank you for the link. You were right these are esoteric mostly.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 12, 2013)

I actually went to that very hobby shop at lunch and took a picture of HUMA kit section. (Damn! Didn't realize it was so blurry, was trying to do it on the down-low) Enjoy!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (Sep 13, 2013)

Paul, when were you in Cherry Hill? Thats only about 5 miles from where I live!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2013)

I still have a HUMA Fl 282 in 1/48 in my stash. I did not like their version of it in 1/72, but the 1/48 has quality.


----------



## swampyankee (Sep 14, 2013)

The best hobby shop I was ever in was Stanton, in Chicago. Alas, that was about 40 years ago. I found the four-stroke miniature radial engines incredibly fascinating. I wanted one, but the price tag (iirc, $1500) was a bit daunting....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 14, 2013)

Damn! What is that like, $20,000.00 in todays money?

By the way, I saw on the back of an old issue of Airpower/Wings that at one time there was like 5 Squadron hobby shops. Evidently, there was even one here on Long Island.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2013)

Yep, I've got modelling magazines from the 1970s and 1980s, with ads for their shops, including the one in New York. Back then, that would have been an Alladin's Cave for anyone from the UK !
As a kid, in the 1960's and right up to early adulthood, I used to go virtually every Saturday, to 'The Model Shop' on Blenheim Street (appropriate name!) in Newcastle. It was established circa 1920, on a corner block, three stories crammed with everything then available for modellers - a wonderful place!
Even after leaving the North East, over 40 years ago, I used to call in when visiting my parents or when on business in the area, and it had hardly changed. Sadly, the last time I went, some eight or more years ago, it had gone, presumably absorbed by 'Model Zone' or some similar 'toy shop' type of outfit. It must have been a great loss to all types of modellers and model engineers in the area.
Support your local shop - or lose it !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 16, 2013)

Totally!


----------



## rochie (Sep 16, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Yep, I've got modelling magazines from the 1970s and 1980s, with ads for their shops, including the one in New York. Back then, that would have been an Alladin's Cave for anyone from the UK !
> As a kid, in the 1960's and right up to early adulthood, I used to go virtually every Saturday, to 'The Model Shop' on Blenheim Street (appropriate name!) in Newcastle. It was established circa 1920, on a corner block, three stories crammed with everything then available for modellers - a wonderful place!
> Even after leaving the North East, over 40 years ago, I used to call in when visiting my parents or when on business in the area, and it had hardly changed. Sadly, the last time I went, some eight or more years ago, it had gone, presumably absorbed by 'Model Zone' or some similar 'toy shop' type of outfit. It must have been a great loss to all types of modellers and model engineers in the area.
> Support your local shop - or lose it !



same here mate, had one in Stockton, it still exists but has moved to a smaller unit and deals more for RC stuff now.
i remember it had walls full of model kits, die cast and diorama materials and a little room just for scalextic's cars, used to love going in there as a kid


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 16, 2013)

swampyankee said:


> The best hobby shop I was ever in was Stanton, in Chicago. Alas, that was about 40 years ago. I found the four-stroke miniature radial engines incredibly fascinating. I wanted one, but the price tag (iirc, $1500) was a bit daunting....


Stanton's was my local hobby shop until it closed down five or six years ago. A guy running another shop told me his help were robbing him blind when he wasn't there. That guy's gone too. I live in the city and now have to go way out to the suburbs to even buy a jar of paint as there are no shops left in Chicago. There use to be Trost Hobby Shop on the south side and Hills Hobbies just over the border in Park Ridge. All gone now.


----------



## Prop Duster (Sep 16, 2013)

At the end of this month my LHS is shutting down. Guy has been in the business for 30 years; but the economy , RC, the interweb, and very few "new to the hobby" kids have combined to shut him down.

Gonna miss the bench modeling and general gentle bs .

I personally don't "do" model clubs, as I don't like the, _very_, few "old guard" that know it all and aren't afraid to never let you forget it



.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 16, 2013)

I just found out that Ad Venture Hobbies, the shop that I drive an hour to go to just shut down last month. What the ef am I supposed to do now?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 16, 2013)

One of my best pals in Sweden, tries to get me into R/C, but I keep saying that plastic is cheaper, in case you crash! 
Makes you wonder, what's so special about R/C, I mean, how often do they look like the real thing, if you, like me, want something sounds good, maybe not a fully functional scale engine, but you know what I mean, and looks like it should, I mean, Corsair, Mustang, Fw 190 or whatever, with a twobladed prop is just wrong, and if you want a good decent jet engine, they cost a bl**dy fortune!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Sep 16, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Damn! What is that like, $20,000.00 in todays money?
> 
> By the way, I saw on the back of an old issue of Airpower/Wings that at one time there was like 5 Squadron hobby shops. Evidently, there was even one here on Long Island.



$20,000 sounds about right.

I do remember the Squadron shops, but mostly from their catalogue. Right now, within reasonable driving distance, there is one real hobby shop. I don't count Hobby Lobby as a hobby shop....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 16, 2013)

I hate RC. I believe it destroyed the modelling biz.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2020)

Just found two hobby shops here in Glasgow, need to try and visit them at some point!

Wildcat Models, on 257 Dumbarton Road and Scott's Models, 9 St Margaret's Pl.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 4, 2020)

Mine is pretty much obsolete now


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 4, 2020)

Mine closed down years ago. Only place to actually by a model in person are the craft stores and their selection is really limited.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2020)

That's a rotten shame! 😔😟


----------



## PlasticHero (Oct 4, 2020)

Last December my local shop had a fire that destroyed the interior but did not damage the building beyond repair. This was just a few months after I had rejoined the modeling community so I was completely bummed. The good news is that the rebuilding has been proceeding and it will reopen by December.








I've got enough kits to get me through the next few GB's but I am really looking forward to not having to order paint, glue and other tools online. While he didn't carry a lot of aircraft, being primarily a train shop, he can order stuff and I'm glad to have a place to have quick access to supplies. I know that years ago there was a local club that meet there; maybe I can recruit some new aircraft peeps to WW2AC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 4, 2020)

Glad to hear it's coming back. So many seem to be going under. And, yes, recruit away!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2020)

Don't forget to mention that we've got our own Wildcat aficionado and expert in Terry, what he doesn't know about this glorious machine, isn't worth knowing....😉😆😂

🚪


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 5, 2020)

My local hobby shop survived the riots that destroyed many nearby businesses. Hoping they can hang on. It's a huge underground complex with plastic on one side and trains on the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 5, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> My local hobby shop survived the riots that destroyed many nearby businesses.



Wait, what? Riots destroying local businesses? Where do you live? Oh that's right, America...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 5, 2020)

Did I say riots? I meant (mostly) peaceful protests.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 5, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Did I say riots? I meant (mostly) peaceful protests.



I see what you did there...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 5, 2020)

I want to visit this Aladdin's Cave in Minnesota


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 5, 2020)

Scale Model Supplies-One of the biggest and best hobby stores in the upper Midwest!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm giddier than a school girl! Thanks! That is some old time hobby shop!


----------



## at6 (Oct 5, 2020)

Greg, You've made me wish that I lived there instead of Kalifornia.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2020)

Now that's what I call a hobby shop - I could get lost for days in that place !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pgeno71 (Oct 6, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Scale Model Supplies-One of the biggest and best hobby stores in the upper Midwest!



Clicked on the link and, immediately, in my mind, I heard the finale of Handel's _Messiah_, "Hallelujah, Hallelujah, Hallelujah..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bentwings (Oct 8, 2020)

I used to like the Speedi built kits. I think I had at least one of everyone they had. Built up but with nice plastic parts.


----------



## bentwings (Oct 8, 2020)

pgeno71 said:


> Clicked on the link and, immediately, in my mind, I heard the finale of Handel's _Messiah_, "Hallelujah, Hallelujah, Hallelujah..."



there was another solid model kit these had really rough fir wood. Took for ever to sand down, bu they had nice cast metal detail parts. Anyone rember these? Also built a lot of Strombecker solid modeled. Nice plastic details.


----------



## Donivanp (Oct 8, 2020)

pgeno71 said:


> Clicked on the link and, immediately, in my mind, I heard the finale of Handel's _Messiah_, "Hallelujah, Hallelujah, Hallelujah..."


OH YEAH!!!!


----------



## PlasticHero (Oct 31, 2020)

My local hobby store is now accepting orders and pickup. There is some paint, glue and other tools available. Here is my first purchase.




Now before your collective minds explode, this box art has special significance to me. Several years ago, I commissioned artwork for a friend of mine who owns a 57 fuelie that looks just like this. The artist later told me that image was seen by an exec at Revell and led to him doing artwork for them. So this is "sorta" mine.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 7, 2021)

I had the Model T Ford on the bottom left. Didn't have a dapper hat though

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 7, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> I had the Model T Ford on the bottom left. Didn't have a dapper hat though


Yeah I recall that model T. Never had it though.


----------



## special ed (Mar 8, 2021)

The last full service, old time complete hobby shop in the southern US is Hobby Towne in Baton Rouge, Louisiana. Owner is Andy Chase and I have visited there since the early 1970s. I am reasonably sure he does not do mail orders because he complains about taxes he has to collect and postage rates.. He has a you tube site and several customers have also posted walk throughs on you tube.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 8, 2021)

special ed said:


> The last full service, old time complete hobby shop in the southern US is Hobby Towne in Baton Rouge, Louisiana. Owner is Andy Chase and I have visited there since the early 1970s. I am reasonably sure he does not do mail orders because he complains about taxes he has to collect and postage rates.. He has a you tube site and several customers have also posted walk throughs on you tube.



I'm not sure what 'complete' entails but I have been doing business with my local shop, been here since the 70's, and have found everything that I need. If not there they will order. They do shipping (I have sent FUBAR info on that for Canada) and seems reasonable? I pick up at the store, receiving on-line prices (discounted over in-store). 
kingshobby.com


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 8, 2021)

Ralph Haus said:


> I'm not sure what 'complete' entails but I have been doing business with my local shop, been here since the 70's, and have found everything that I need. If not there they will order. They do shipping (I have sent FUBAR info on that for Canada) and seems reasonable? I pick up at the store, receiving on-line prices (discounted over in-store).
> kingshobby.com


True Ralph, but they have had to downsize a couple time of recent. Lionheart Hobbies in Kyle is a new upstart founded by former Kings online expert Rudy, is truly making a start in an incredible way.


----------



## special ed (Mar 8, 2021)

By complete, I refer to about one third of the shop is plastic models, about one third materials and kits for flying models (free flight, control line and of course RC), while the rest is used stuff, publications, and RC cars. It is quite a large business compared with most I have seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

